# Esso Personnel between 1962 to 1984



## Halcyon

Am now a 70 year old Ex Esso Harry Webb, sailed, in my latter years as COD on the Cambria, Demetia and lastly the Clyde. Some of the names mentioned, Alan Washbourne, Bugsy Boler, Andy Lowe (Ahab) with whom I still keep in contact. Take care
Halcyon


----------



## Robin Craythorn

Hello Harry, I sailed with you as 1/O on Esso Mercia 1971Master was Captain Bater voyage was Rotterdam to Gulf - Singapore all at reduced speed of 12 knots due gearbox problem.


----------



## ESSOMARY

Trying to find a Michael (Mick) Jordan born London approx. 1946 and was on the Esso York in 1967...can anyone help..thanks


----------



## Halcyon

Hi Robin,

I just about remember your name and the year. Was I the Mate or Ian Gregor? If you remember Ian Gregor he unfortunately suffered a heart attack whil'st travelling home by car from London or Fawley if the eighties I think.

Take care

Harry Webb


----------



## Robin Craythorn

Hi Harry, Re:- 'Esso Mercia' At the time you were Chief officer, I was 1st officer,Esso mercia was my first V.L.C.C trip after moving up from Esso Lancashire and Esso Warwickshire, my next ship was 'Esso Bernicia' as Chief Officer, after that I left Esso and eventually joined British Rail (Sealink) Shipping and served 20 yrs on the Weymouth & Portsmouth to Channel Islands and France services (15 yrs as Master) then another 12 yrs with P & O Ferries North Sea Routes.
Regards Robin Craythorn.


----------



## William Clark8

*Rob Craythorn*

I was on Mercia 18/5 to 12/10 "71. Bill Clark is my name and I was PO Mech. I remember Captain Bater but he preferred his proper title as Master.(Hippy)


----------



## KellyM1940

Hi I am wanting to contact old Esso shipmate Engs who like myself attended Leith Nautical college - rating to Eng course - 1967 to 1969
Donald Smith - Morris Taitley - Joe Newman - Tony Waters 
I was on Esso Cardiff (when main turbine coupling blew up and caused a major fire) half way across the Med - also sailed on Esso Lancashire and Esso Ulidia when she ran aground entering Milford Haven on her return madian voyage
Kelly Meredith


----------



## TonyRyding

Hi Kelly
I was at Leith but a year in front of you. I did my first trip on Esso Canterbury with Tony Waters in 1963. He shared a flat with us in Leith, he was in the 1st yr and I was in my second. I am still in touch with him and see him a couple of times a year. Recognize Joe Newmans name but don't know what he is up to. Hope your keeping well.
Tony Ryding


----------



## TonyRyding

Hi Harry
Hope you are keeping well, sailed with you a couple of times. I was J2 I think last time I sailed with you. Always remember you coming in the bar when loading or discharging for a can of coke and a one two.
regards
Tony Ryding


----------



## KellyM1940

TonyRyding said:


> Hi Kelly
> I was at Leith but a year in front of you. I did my first trip on Esso Canterbury with Tony Waters in 1963. He shared a flat with us in Leith, he was in the 1st yr and I was in my second. I am still in touch with him and see him a couple of times a year. Recognize Joe Newmans name but don't know what he is up to. Hope your keeping well.
> Tony Ryding


Hi Tony 
Thank you for replying Thats right I was a year behind you- I have been hoping to catch up with some of my old classmates for some time - my contacts are ph 0061 7 34082727 mob 0061 405728427 e/mail [email protected]
8 Haven Ct Bongaree Bribie Is QLD Aust. can you please pass them on to Tony. Also can you give me Tonys contacts
last time I saw Tony was in Liverpool end of 1969 when I joined a meat frig ship on NZ/AU run and the next day Tony flew to San Francisco to join an Esso Tanker. I hope you and Tony are in good health. I stayed with Tony and his kind family one of the school breaks from Leith. he introduced me to Double Diamond and Yeates wine lodges in liverpool I had a great time
all the best Tony
Kelly


----------



## KellyM1940

*KellyM1940*

Hi Tony
Thank you for replying, yes I was a year behind you at Leith - I have bee trying to contact my old class mates for some time - can you please send me Tony Waters contacts - Tony and his kind family had me stay with them one break from Leith college - Tony showed me the best of times and introduced me to liverpools Yeats wine Lodges
Last time I saw Tony was when I joined a meat frig ship in Liverpool end of 1969 on the NZ/AU run and the next day Tony flew to San Francisco to join an Esso Tanker - Joe Newman also lived at your old flat in Leith. My contacts are ph 0061 7 34082727 mob 0061405728427 e/mail [email protected]
K Meredith 8 Haven Ct Bongaree Bribie Island QLD 4507 Aust
please pass them on to Tony and contact me
Hope you are keeping well
All the best 
Kelly


----------



## bondy

*Do you recall me*



Halcyon said:


> Am now a 70 year old Ex Esso Harry Webb, sailed, in my latter years as COD on the Cambria, Demetia and lastly the Clyde. Some of the names mentioned, Alan Washbourne, Bugsy Boler, Andy Lowe (Ahab) with whom I still keep in contact. Take care
> Halcyon


Hi Harry,its Dave Bond here, I sailed on the Cambria and the Demetia,i was second cook and a steward, i also sailed on the Cardiff,Clyde,Scotia,Humber.
Keep in touch


----------



## bondy

*Esso days,eat,sleep,s**t,overtime*

Hi All,Dave Bond here I sailed with Esso from 1979 to 84,i was a cook/steward,i left Esso and joined CP ships,i had some great times with Esso,i still think about those days.I sailed on the ,Scotia,Cambria,Clyde,Demitia,Humber,Cardiff,.
Please say hello


----------



## arthurryan

Hi All.
My name is Arthur Ryan and I sailed with Esso from 1969 to 1975. Vessels on which I server were, Westminster, Oxford, Scotia, Mercia, Pembrokeshire, Ulidia, Northumbria, Caledonia and Hampshire. I held various positions fron 2nd. Mate to Chief Mate


----------



## stevecebu

*harry webb ruled with a rod of iron*



Halcyon said:


> Hi Robin,
> 
> I just about remember your name and the year. Was I the Mate or Ian Gregor? If you remember Ian Gregor he unfortunately suffered a heart attack whil'st travelling home by car from London or Fawley if the eighties I think.
> 
> Take care
> 
> Harry Webb


bloody hell harry are you still kicking you was the mate when i was a deck boy,on the esso scotia, you kept us busy with seamanship tasks witch stayed with me and still put to some use today, not often but now and then, at the time you was doing rope work making **** house light rope pulls for the light switches, hope you are keeping(Jester) well all best, steve adams


----------



## bbarr

Hi All,
I predate most of the above contributors in my Esso experience.
I was on a T2 named the Chemawa as a JOS in the mid 1955s and 
still remember it fondly. The Captain was the youngest in the Company
( He looked petty old to me, but then I was only 17!) Think his name was
G.W. Pollard. My next, and only other Esso vessel was the Esso Lambert
an old Maricabo Lake boat. Almost impossible to steer. Used to veer a full
point either side of course. After a few near misses around the coast, they
put us running from Fawley to the Power Station in Marshwood (about 7 or 8
miles up river. That was great, all day workers. Sadly, they completed a pipe
line. Then back deep sea again.


----------



## malleyspain

*Captain Ronald Stanley Hawkins*

Captain Ronald Stanley Hawkins captained the Esso Bernicia - I think he was her first ever captain - but not at the time of a certain well publicised incident! He also served on the Esso Austria - I think in the 1960s - and various Esso oil tankers during his merchant navy days. Did anyone on here serve alongside him? I'm his youngest daughter and I'm looking for stories to share with my new granddaughter. Sadly he died in the 1990s.


----------



## Fully_Ref_Man

*Esso Scotia - 1974 / Tai Pan*

Dear all,

I have been requested by a friend and colleague to find out about the Master and crew of the Esso Scotia and put him in contact with any of them if possible.

What is understood is that my colleague was on the schooner "Tai Pan" circa 1974 in the South China Sea which was disabled and adrift when the Esso Scotia assisted.

If anyone could assist it would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Chris.

(LPG/C Helikon, LPG/C Hemina, LPG/C Havkong, LPG/C Hekabe, LPG/C Havjarl, LPG/C Havmann, LPG/C Hesiod)


----------



## arthurryan

Hi Harry, Nice to make contact. I was with Esso from 1969 t0 1974 from 2/O/D up to C/O/D. 
Vessels Westminster, Oxford, Scotia, Pembrokeshire/ Mercia, Northumbria, Ulidia, Caledonia and Yorkshire. I believe we sailed together but cannot remember which vessel. Now approaching
73 years .


----------



## Ahutch

My father in law was an engineer for esso between 1960 and 1982. His name is John Locker and it's his 80th birthday next weekend. I am trying this forum in the hope that someone might remember him and be able to pass on any stories, no matter how embarrising. Also if anyone that does remember him has any photo graphs they would be gratefully accepted. My email address is [email protected]
Many thanks.
Alan


----------



## ART6

Alan, you are strongly advised in the SN terms and conditions not to post your personal email address, but to use private messages instead. SN is a world-wide public site, and you are open to trouble publishing your email address on it. I suggest that you delete your address from your post and replace it with "Please PM me if....". If you don't know how to do that I can do it for you.


----------



## callpor

Hi all,
Didn't spot this the first time round, but hello Harry. I sailed with Esso from 1972 to 1979 as 2/O/D to Master on the Fawley, Milford Haven, Purfleet, Preston, Cardiff, Mersey, Severn and Humber. Brought ashore to the Kremlin in late 1979 and then took permanent maritime shore assignments with Esso/Exxon/Esso Chemicals for 22 years from 1980. Took early retirement in 2002, moved to France and am still active at 75 as Marine Consultant. Conincidentally, Les Storey, ex C/E lives five minutes from me in this rural corner of France.
Cheers, Chris


----------



## michael hooper

i sailed with a captain bater.we flew out to jacksonville florida to join the esso wandsworth in september 1956.we went to aruba and paid off in south shields.it was a right work up steering her in the open ocean.i was a sos on her.happy times.


----------



## OldSalty

*Captain Ronald Stanley Hawkins*

Hello Malleyspain
I sailed under Captain Hawkins on the Esso Oxford and the Esso Bernicia. He was the finest Master of them all.
I have a number of stories that would be a good fit for "Stories About Your Grandfather", and I would like to share them with you. Email me on [email protected] and I will have the space to recount them to you.
Regards
"OldSalty"


----------



## barlowjohn42

#25 Hi, Old Salty.
I sailed ìn Esso Salisbury and Esso Winchester as a DHU in 1966. My last ship was the Esso Woolstan in 1968.


----------



## TonyRyding

malleyspain said:


> Captain Ronald Stanley Hawkins captained the Esso Bernicia - I think he was her first ever captain - but not at the time of a certain well publicised incident! He also served on the Esso Austria - I think in the 1960s - and various Esso oil tankers during his merchant navy days. Did anyone on here serve alongside him? I'm his youngest daughter and I'm looking for stories to share with my new granddaughter. Sadly he died in the 1990s.


Have you seen the post from old salty says he knew your father.Good luck with your quest. 
Regards Tony


----------



## robin.wyatt56

KellyM1940 said:


> Hi I am wanting to contact old Esso shipmate Engs who like myself attended Leith Nautical college - rating to Eng course - 1967 to 1969
> Donald Smith - Morris Taitley - Joe Newman - Tony Waters
> I was on Esso Cardiff (when main turbine coupling blew up and caused a major fire) half way across the Med - also sailed on Esso Lancashire and Esso Ulidia when she ran aground entering Milford Haven on her return madian voyage
> Kelly Meredith


----------



## Tony the hippy chippy

ESSOMARY said:


> Trying to find a Michael (Mick) Jordan born London approx. 1946 and was on the Esso York in 1967...can anyone help..thanks


Hello essomary I vaguely remember mick 67 or 68 my dad tony hines was pumpman ship was in dry dock in the Tyne he brought mickand a few others to our house I was only a kid at the time if I remember did mick have a goatee beard? it a long time ago but I followed my dad 47 years at sea just retired tony hines jnr


----------



## Stevo 57

Ahutch said:


> My father in law was an engineer for esso between 1960 and 1982. His name is John Locker and it's his 80th birthday next weekend. I am trying this forum in the hope that someone might remember him and be able to pass on any stories, no matter how embarrising. Also if anyone that does remember him has any photo graphs they would be gratefully accepted. My email address is [email protected]
> Many thanks.
> Alan


Hi My name is Stephen I remember sailing with johnny Locker and he was a lovely guy I forget the name of the ship but never the name, please pass on my regards
Stephen 
[email protected]


----------



## demetiaman

Halcyon said:


> of


I was on Demetia 1973-74,as2OE and10E,with capt boler ,davy flynn,john barkess,pampers,reg dodd,pete kennedy etc.kevin hall


----------



## Lee Durham

I served on esso between 67 and 69 on Canterbury ( blew a main steam pipe on Xmas 67 nearly ended up on the rocks in a force 9 gale) then Guildford,and lastly Edinburgh. Had some good times in lots of ports,I think Captain McLeod was one of the skippers, I believe his house was on the coast we sailed close to it once.


----------

